# Timeline job offer to relocation



## veer (May 24, 2011)

Hi to all,

I'm wondering how long it took you all from getting a job to actually entering Singapore. I'm asking this because my hubby got a very interesting job offer but his contract will not allow him to move to Singapore before end of the year... I'm a bit afraid that thats to long for the firm to wait for or if it's very normal for expats to take their time!
Thx in advance


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

that depends on the company hiring .. some companys wait upto 6 months, and some, when there is a delay of a week, withdraw the offer ..


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Depends on a lot of factors...company he is going to work for, industry...and most importantly seniority. If he his a senior manager then it is quite commont that resignation periods/garden leaves are 6 months or even more....

however, best thing is to find out and discuss with company who offered the position. Normally that is part of the hiring/inteview process to discuss compensation, potential starting date etc.....and if the starting date does not match with the desire of the new company, one may think about an agreement/buy out with the old company.....

good luck !


----------



## veer (May 24, 2011)

Thanks to the both of u! I really hope this is going to work out. The "problem" beside my hubbies contract till the end of the year is, that I'm pregnant and I would like to have the baby in the same hospital I had my first, and then move to Singapore when he (or she) is a month old... Then again, if the company does not want to wait I'll have to post another thread on delivering in Singapore


----------



## bryann (Aug 6, 2010)

veer said:


> Thanks to the both of u! I really hope this is going to work out. The "problem" beside my hubbies contract till the end of the year is, that I'm pregnant and I would like to have the baby in the same hospital I had my first, and then move to Singapore when he (or she) is a month old... Then again, if the company does not want to wait I'll have to post another thread on delivering in Singapore


Veer, barring a major global economic meltdown, I suspect that this company will be willing and able to wait. Right now, there's quite a shortage of manpower in most sectors here in Singapore, so any company aiming to grow will need to bring in peeps from abroad, in spite of recent rumblings at grass root level, simply because here is no other way.

Inform the company of your scenario. After all, it's only a few more months before you'll be able to take your relocation up with them in earnest.

Good luck with the bub


----------



## veer (May 24, 2011)

Thanks bryann for your input! All seems to work out pretty fine so far


----------

